# Staying in shape in winter



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Each year I run into a similar problem about this time of year: with the short daylight hours, cold temperatures and snow-covered ground, I run short on things to keep me in shape. I'm not a big fan of going to the gym (as in boring). Snowshoeing can be fun, but it's not something that can be done all that often (a little inconvenient). Today, I went hiking in the foothills, and yesterday I jumped on the stationary bike for about 30 minutes (yeah, boring). Tomorrow, um, not sure — probably that boring stationary bike again. :| 

Anyway, I'm curious. What do some of you do to keep fit over the winter: basketball, fitness club, swimming, don't worry about it, what?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

When the boys would join me, we would walk for miles and miles looking for jackrabbits, sometimes pushing knee deep snow, we would walk for hours. We would do this 10 to 15 times a winter. Not only to help wear off the winter fat but to break the winter doldrums. 
Jacks are gone, boys have gone their own ways, so honestly, I don't worry about it much anymore.. :|


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yote hunting for me! I try to hike aways from the truck on each stand one to get more yote action and two to get some exercise in. Now that theres snow it has helped increase my workouts and I don't need to walk as far.  
I also do a few rabbit hunts a year.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

For me, at 76, I try to play racket ball a couple of times a week and do some fishing and hunting on the Weeb.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually keep in shape working in the field in the winter, but this year I'm in the office, so it's tough to stay in shape.

I like to ice skate here in town on new ice, usually going with the grandkids. The city is doing a good job this year maintaining the ice ponds. I often carry my skates with me when I travel.

Often take a garbage sack and walk the dog around the neighborhood picking up trash.

Was hunting for rabbits frequently, but don't need any more of them and can't give them away. May go out with my recurve and take a walk, lose a few arrows. Shot all the ducks I want to shoot for this year, but probably will keep going out.

Maybe some ice fishing, haven't been yet, too busy. 

I love winter, just love it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Stay in shape ...................... :lol: OK , I told the wife I'm getting started right after the holidays, I'll ride the bike as soon as it warms up. She thought I was talking about the bicycle,,,,,, I'm talking about the Big Yellow Monster, :roll:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It is good to have a good variety of exercises in order to stay excited to about it. I like to include the following into my workout routine(s): Boxing, Cycling, Hiking, Backpacking, Swimming, Strength Training, Pushups, Pullups, Rollerblading, Rebounding(Mini Trampoline), Jump Roping, etc....too many to list. For winter I really like Snowshoeing, Jump Roping, Rebounding, and indoor cycling. If you find working out in the winter boring, try something new like HIIT. (High Intensity Interval Training). You can do an intense workout in 20 minutes with results superior to mild to moderate 60 minute exercises.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I hear a Wii has all kinds of fun workouts...or do like us drag yourself outside and pull a 40-50# sled up/down hills and get on the ICE and live a little. Use a manual auger and punch 20-30 holes. That'll get you toned and keep ya a lean mean fight'n machine in no time Pete!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, I used to pick up the wife and skate. The youngest grandson is my limit now!!










I was not picked for the 2010 Olympics. 









Ice skating is great exercise.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob in that 2nd pic you look gangsta. :-|O|-:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Cross Country skiing- Picked it up about 5 years ago and couldn't be more pleased. No track skiing- all up in the mountains. Great scenery and as good as work out as it gets.
Sometimes parking the truck beside 10 Subarau's looks a litte wierd but really is an enjoyable work out once you get the down hill skiing portion to a point where you can enjoy it with out too many dumps.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Cross Country skiing- Picked it up about 5 years ago and couldn't be more pleased. No track skiing- all up in the mountains. Great scenery and as good as work out as it gets.
> Sometimes parking the truck beside 10 Subarau's looks a litte wierd but really is an enjoyable work out once you get the down hill skiing portion to a point where you can enjoy it with out too many dumps.


+1
or if you don't want learn to ski, try snowshoeing. Good workout without the sliding part. :lol:


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Packfish,
Just curious, if the CC tracks on the south side of hyrum are from you. I know you live over that way and check hyrum a lot. I have been out there twice and it looks like someone hits that area alot to CC.

I have been wanting to try it out, just got to find a cheap pair to get me going.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I put on my shorts and t-shirt and Jog along the T-wall.
But I didn’t run this morning. It was too muddy. In my neighborhood it hasn’t gotten below 45 Fahrenheit yet this year.

-/O\-


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not me on the south side of Hyrum- quit doing that on ice- when you run into slush you're walking out.
Hit South Canyon, Left Hand of the Blacksmith and Forestry camp up Logan this last week.
Saw deer, moose. yotes,sharptails and a lot of rising fish.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I do the P90X. Just started again yesterday...man I'm sore.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, I used to pick up the wife and skate. The youngest grandson is my limit now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anybody ever tell you you look like Kenny Rogers? of course better looking! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.....I was told I look, and act, like a gray-haired Joaquin Phoenix.

Is that good?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

You could still jump on your bike Pete. Sure you can't bike the mountain trails like summer, but you can still get in a good workout. I commuted a lot last winter from sugarhouse, now I feel like a wimp when I see people commuting in anchorage at -10.

Goob, for cryin' out loud - get some hockey skates.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> You could still jump on your bike Pete. Sure you can't bike the mountain trails like summer, but you can still get in a good workout. I commuted a lot last winter from sugarhouse, now I feel like a wimp when I see people commuting in anchorage at -10.
> 
> Goob, for cryin' out loud - get some hockey skates.


I have hockey skates. 

Hard to find a pick-up hockey game for guys in my age group......probably a good thing.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> You could still jump on your bike Pete. Sure you can't bike the mountain trails like summer, but you can still get in a good workout.


I've never really been able to get the heart pumping to the point I'd like and for the length I like by just riding in the flat city - there's just too much stop and go and coasting. Even so, it's good advice since it's a whole lot better than sitting on the couch waiting for spring to come. Maybe I'm paying too much attention to the aerobic side of things at the expense of everything else.

The secret in all of this sounds like staying flexible and doing what's possible given the weather, the inversions and the limited daylight. On good days, a bike ride, a run, snowshoeing or a hike in the hills would be good. Other days it has to be simply settling for shoveling snow or working out inside doing the boring stationary things.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt birds through the fall and winter. Then about the time chukar season ends, I am hiking for antler sheds. Take some time off for a turkey hunt or 2. Then it is back to antler shed hunting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

CC'd up and fished a midge hatch Sunday- decent work out and caught fish.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually I'm hiking for ducks all winter long... called it quits early this year, heart just wasn't in it. I used to play church ball when we lived in the apartment... just got visited by the LDS folks at the new house and am going to play ball tonight (practice?) and there are games on Thursdays. Its gonna be hard to choose between that and the 3D league but I'll make it work. March is when softball starts so I just have to make it another two months and then life will go back to normal.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I do the boring stuff, like go to the gym, run on treadmills, lift weights. I figure I can stomach it because it helps me to do the cools stuff in the warm weather. Like this past September I climbed Half Dome in Yosemite, which was about 17-18 miles round trip. It was very tough and I never would have made it had I not done the boring stuff in the midst of winter.

Still, I know where you're coming from. I have to force myself nearly every day to do it.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I have also had a tough time staying in shape this time of year in the past. I have tried to simply run to stay in shape but I came to the realization that I have no motivation to do that consistently. 

None of that matters now because a few months ago, a buddy of mine introduced me to racquetball, and I've been hooked ever since. It's also an awesome cardio workout. Sometimes after 4 or 5 competitive games I feel like I've run 2 miles, but it's much easier to do because you actually have an objective (run down every ball and ultimately defeat your opponent). I highly recommend the sport for anyone having a hard time staying in shape during the cold, snowy, winter months. 

I've made it a goal of mine to play racquetball 3 days a week and hit the gym 4 or 5 days a week. Hopefully I can stick to that schedule to get in shape, and I have a feeling that staying busy with exercise will make springtime arrive a little faster as well.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I've also had a lot of success with a _burpee_ workout. Check them out here:http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rossboxing2.htm

I do the burpee interval workout and you can get a lot of exercise in just a couple of minutes with this workout. Try it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think one of the most underused, beneficial and enjoyable winter activities is snowshoeing. A lot of people cross country ski but not so many people go snowshoeing. It is cheaper to equip than skiing. It is easier to learn than skiing and the novice can go a few more places than skiing. It is a great workout and many good places to snowshoe also lend themselves to packing a 22 or handgun for plinking or hunting. And best of all, you can do it someplace besides the city. In fact the best places (those uncrowded places) are also the best for shooting.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Snowshoeing is great and I love x-country skiing. When I can't do that I have church ball one night a week. I use the winter to work out in the gym, that way I am only there for a few months out of the year. Lot's of running and riding the stationary bike. Just find a good show and let it go. By about April I give the gym up and start cycling a ton. I usually ride about 200 miles a week in the summer for training.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You fellas need to take up chukar huntin'!

I did 9.7 miles the other day. And these are "chukar miles,"…… you'll understand when you do them!

Unfortunately, my butt has been getting bigger (muscle) and its freaking me out! It was big enough!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Unfortunately, my butt has been getting bigger (muscle) and its freaking me out! It was big enough!


What butt?! I'm not saying I was checking, but last time I saw you those things you called pants barely stayed on you as it was. Another few miles and some muscular hypertrophy would do you some good.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, my butt has been getting bigger (muscle) and its freaking me out! It was big enough!
> ...


They are pant's they're just have the word *girl* in front of the word *pants*.

I usually just eat more. Then I drink alot come February to make the pain go away  . Then about March, I work out and watch what I eat. I usually loose my 20 extra pounds in one month. I like the extra fat in the winter, as it acts like insulation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pete, don't count out church ball!


----------

